# E Chris' Projects



## E Chris (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I am going to try and attach some pictures and a video. Hope it works.

Chris


----------



## BigBore (Feb 15, 2010)

"_I am going to try and attach some pictures and a video. *Hope it works*._"

I would say so! Thm: Really neat stuff. Very inspirational! Thanks for posting them.

Ed


----------



## two dogs (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow!
Very nice! :big:
Welcome 

Mark


----------



## GailInNM (Feb 15, 2010)

Very nice engines, Chris. Thanks for posting the photos.
Welcome to HMEM.
Gail in NM


----------



## slick95 (Feb 15, 2010)

Great engines Chris   

I especially like the hit miss engines.

Welcome

Jeff


----------



## Maryak (Feb 16, 2010)

E Chris,

Welcome to our forum. wEc1

Nice Engines. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## rudydubya (Feb 16, 2010)

Great stuff Chris. :bow: Thanks for sharing. I especially like those little hit and missers. What are you using for fuel?

Rudy


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Feb 16, 2010)

Very nice!
I wouldn't mind seeing a video or two of the locomotives!


----------



## E Chris (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi all,

Thanks again for the warm welcome and kind remarks. To answer the question asking what fuel I use in the hit and miss engines, I use Coleman camp stove/lantern fuel. I have had good luck with it and it is not nearly as odorous as pump gasoline.

Chris


----------



## SAM in LA (Feb 16, 2010)

It looks like you have been at this for quit some time.

Welcome aboard.

SAM


----------



## kd7fhg (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice looking engines, Where are you located? welcome aboard.

Rex


----------



## ChooChooMike (Feb 16, 2010)

Chris,

Love the little vertical steam engine. Is the casting kit still available for that one ?

I'm just starting to get involved with the Los Angeles Live Steamers, and aspire to build a live steam locomotive sooner then later 

Welcome aboard our little corner of the world !!

Mike


----------



## E Chris (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi all,

Thanks for the comments. I am located in central Illinois (Springfield).

The little vertical steam engine is made of bar stock. The frame is a soft soldered brass fabrication, the cylinder is a bit of bearing bronze, and the piston rod is a parallel portion of a sewing needle. The cylinder head and steam chest are attached with studs and nuts, 000-120. For plans I simply divided Stuart's 10 V drawing by four. The bore and stroke is 0.187". It runs nicely on air. Maybe someday I will add the reversing gear.

Chris


----------



## Longboy (Feb 16, 2010)

........Tiny is big time and brass is class Chris. Looks like you found a home. In the 2 Angels photo, the left engine looks more aged.  Is that patina, different grade brass , or I need glasses?  ;D Dave.


----------



## E Chris (Feb 16, 2010)

Greetings,

It is patina, the engine was built in 1995.

Chris


----------



## Shopguy (Feb 16, 2010)

Those are some neat engines. I especially like the little vertical. But then I'm partial to little engines. 
regards
Ernie J :bow:


----------

